# A Day In The Life of an American Culinary Student



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefTalk has a really excellent new feature called *A Day In The Life of an American Culinary Student*. This is a weekly journal of Logan Worley culinary student to be. Logan will be journaling his experience for the ChefTalk community so that other's can benefit from getting the inside scoop on what the life is like for a culinary student. Presently Logan is working at a local restaurant as he prepares to attend culinary school in a few months.

This is a great opportunity for all culinary students to be, and current culinary students to learn more about the ins and outs of culinary school.

Thanks Logan for your excellent contribution to the ChefTalk community.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Thanks to Nicko and Cheftalk for the opportunity.

Hope you find the journal helpful and entertaining.







If anyone has any questions feel free to drop me an email at [email protected].

logan


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah! I just glaced at that the other day...hope it turns out to be a good resource for students alike!


----------

